# Circuito de TV RCA e IRT



## jaimelectronico (May 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, necesito con urgencia, si alguien tuviese,  los siguientes planos de TV,
 RCA MRV 75
 IRT TCR 1422 

Da antemano muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

jaimelectronico dijo:
			
		

> IRT TCR 1422



Este TV creo que no tiene ajustes manuales. Tiene el LA7841?
TV encendido presiona  1-MUTE-RECALL-MUTE..
Si logras entrar lo ajustas con los botones de canal y volume.

El RCA esta dificil, pero voy ver si los tengo en mi disco rígido. Tendria que buscarlos.


----------



## jaimelectronico (May 8, 2008)

Gracias por la información y voy a ver si me resulta lo que expusiste


----------

